# Humming sound coming from the rear



## GTOTX (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi guys.
I have 2006 GTO(autom) usually i dont have any problems with it its a daily driver, and i keep it tight,but lately im hearing humming sound coming from the rear at all speeds pretty much.Only i dont hear it so bad if the asphalt is nice.I took it to the dealership and they told me that nothing is wrong that the sound is maybe a specification of the car. Im not buying that it sounds like they are trying to shake me off. I have premier essential insurance and im planing to take the car to the other dealer for inspection.
What do you guys think is wrong with the car?

Please feel free to ask me more specific questions.
Ty all for the help.
GTO 4 LIFE


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

is it like whining noise?once the car starts rolling


----------



## GTOTX (Nov 24, 2010)

There is no whining sound.Only the humming sound i thought it was the bearing but according to the dealership mechanics everything is ok. I changed the tires as well thinking that the tires upon purchase of the vehicle were in a bad shape. I read that some of the GTOs have issues with rear differential.
How can i self test that?
I went to the another dealership and arranged the inspection for Tuesday,but I still wanna know.Its strange when i drive on the smooth surface i cant hear it only if asphalt is rough i can hear it.Slow or fast it dosent matter


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

sounds like tires then if the sphalt surface place a difference. most likely tire compound plays a big roll in your sound then. what tires are these? and did this start happening as soon as these tires were mounted.

even i can tella difference on my car when the asphalt is different as the noise from under vehicle starts varying


----------



## GTOTX (Nov 24, 2010)

I thought the same thing and i changed the tires all 4 of them to GOODYEAR eagle f1.They are in awesome shape,but sound is going nowhere.It is damn frustrating.
I love my goat and i just want to keep it as it is.I bought this car for keeps.Just wanna maintain it right.


----------



## 2006KJ (Jan 3, 2011)

i hear a 'humming' almost electrical / wind / road noise coming from the back of mine as well.. it's hardly there.. very very very quiet but it's there. I'm not sure if this is what it is or not... but my only thought was if there is a Fuel pump in/on the gas tank right behind the back seat.. that is what's making the noise im hearing. If there is a fuel pump right behind the seat i'm sure it's what im hearing... maybe thats your noise too?


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

U-joints maybe?


----------



## IRONSIGHT (Oct 10, 2009)

Does the tone of the noise change when your on/ off the throttle, or going around a long bend in the road? If it does, it probably the diff.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

How many miles on that rear end? Don't dismiss a change of the oil, you'd be surprised how a simple oil change with FM would remedy noises. I would start with that. Could be the asphalt is enhancing the sounds.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

as for tires, what size are your rims? i know lower prfile tires can gerate a lot of noise! also, like these guys said about oil. change the oil and make sure you use the right weight oil! I found mine was too thin when I bought mine. Lastly, do you have poly bushings or rubber bushings? it don't sound like much, but poly bushings can make slightly more road noise in the car, or more noise if the rubber is all worn out and you have metal to metal. (i doubt you have worn out bushings/metal to metal since the dealer looked at it)


----------

